# What do you use to apply Tung Oil?



## Triman (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm currently using cheesecloth to apply tung oil to some boxes. I then use clean cheesecloth to wipe off the excess and buff. Do you recommend anything that might be better? Also, if cheesecloth is what you use, do you have a good source for bulk? Those little bags at the hardware store start to add up!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I use my tung.

(Well, somebody was going to say it!)

Old socks…tee shirts….terry shop towels that Sam's sells in bulk….even blue paper shop towels. I have not found the choice to be critical when applying oil finishes.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

As long as it doesn't leave lint…..


----------



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

I go to the dollar general store and buy infant socks, usually 3 pair for $1. Stuff them with cotton or cheesecloth or whatever and you have a great "rubber" for applying finishes. Don't get loose knit cotton though, too much lint.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Tung oil is very forgiving. I usually use T-Shirt material but any
clean cotton rag will do fine. Socks work well too. Many-times
washed t-shirts don't give off much lint, so they are 
preferable.

Don't neglect to spread your used rags out to dry. If you
don't they will catch on fire.

I used some mattress foam once and the foam chunks started
smoking as they dried out. I doused them in water I think,
but it could have been bad news.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

papertowels to wipe on and old tshirts to wipe off. Make sure the shirsts are washed but dried without fabric softener. That can leave a residue that will affect finishes.


----------



## PKP (Dec 18, 2008)

Triiman I use tung oil exculisly on all my boxes, I use lint free t-shirts, you can by a bag of them at home depot in paint supplies area. But the key for me is cut the concentration with mineral spirits. I usally put 3:1 then coat it 2 to 3X Next day i buff with 0000# steel wool , then do a 2:1, couple coats dry and buff, 1;1 couple coats, then pure tung oil final coat. It also depends on type of wood as to how many coats, one thing to watch for is weeping wood, after you have applied the coating go back in an little while to see if you see any small dots appearing on the surface and buff with clean rag. I had this only happen a couple of times with some exotic wood. I also sometimes buff with carnuba wax , but again it depends on the type of wood. Then later I use lemon oii to spruce up the boxes from time to time about every 6 months.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Bruce:

I've put the word out to my family, friends and customers to save old tee shirts and cotton bed sheets for my finishing.

Why buy when you can reuse/re-purpose?

I'm a chemist (clinical and finishing products) by training, so I make or blend all of my own finishes.
I buy tung oil wholesale in minimum quantities of 5 gallons.
I just bought 70 pounds of bees wax from a beekeeper.

I also exchange supplies and materials with others artisans in a guild.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I use high quality paper towels such as Bounty. They don't leave lint like cheap paper towels. You could ask your co-workers for their old cotton t-shirts or go to the local thrift shop and buy some. Or better yet, post on your local freecycle board http://www.freecycle.org/ (you need to register first.)


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I use any cotton material that is lint free.


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Old tee Shirts work great


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

Paint shops sell bags o rags, and I use those


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Don't kiss Charlie. His tongue is tungged.


----------



## LeeinEdmonton (Aug 5, 2008)

I went through all of the above & finally settled on Blue Shop towels. They are not embossed hence no streaks & do not leave lint. They are economical & eliminate the need for a bag of rags.

Lee


----------



## drbob (Jan 17, 2009)

Just about anything that is lint free and clean.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

While this is an old post, the info is yet relevant. So here goes:

I use a brush to apply my tung oil. I'm going to wipe the surface down anyway and it makes it easy to always find my "applicator." When I putting down a penetrating coat of thinned oil, this seems to work better for me and I seem to waste less oil. In the end, it's all fair game - if it'll get the product on the surface, it's good enough.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Old sheets cut up.


----------



## sawdustmaster (Aug 30, 2010)

I use my hands usually. Really, bare hands lets you feel all the nooks, crannies and the grain itself. Washes up easily. Lately I have been putting disposeable latex gloves on and applying with them. Rub off excess after about 10 minutes with an old t-shirt. Check it every 8 hours for more excess to rub off. 3-4 coats later and about 3 weeks curing and you have a beautiful golden finish.


----------



## Eac67gt (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks everyone for great ideas on this issue I just searched. Applying my oil I use a small foam brushes then was using Bounty paper towels to rub it out. The paper towels leave lint so now I am looking for ideas. Shame a couple months ago my wife threw out all my old t-shirts. I think I'll try the blue shop towels.


----------

